
Where you place your food in the fridge does matter - mulletator
https://www.electrafixbc.ca/articles/fridge-storage.html
======
jedberg
I like how all the pictures show these idyllic refrigerators with three items
per shelf.

All this advice is well and good, but our fridge is usually so full that the
ideal place for something is "wherever you can find a space".

~~~
quickthrower2
And ergo the milk ends up in the door because it fits perfectly there. Milk
consumption is so fast in my house that we could probably skip the fridge all
together!

------
codingdave
One nitpick: "While there is some debate about the ideal storage for eggs..."

There really isn't a debate. There is a difference, due to whether or not the
eggs have been washed. If washed (like in the USA), they need to be
refrigerated. If not washed (like in Europe, or on farms who raise their own),
they can be left out.

~~~
skenmy
The fact that you say that unwashed eggs _can_ be left out leaves it open for
debate. It's the lack of a _must_ that gives rise to it.

For context: I'm in the UK, and I store eggs in the fridge.

edit: clarification: What I do is not necessarily correct, just providing
context and data.

~~~
Doubl
Apparently you should not do that

 _Without the cuticle, eggs must be refrigerated to combat bacterial infection
from inside. In Europe, it 's illegal to wash eggs and instead, farms
vaccinate chickens against salmonella. With the cuticle intact, refrigeration
could cause mildew growth and contamination_

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/why-
eur...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/why-europeans-
dont-refrigerate-their-eggs-2018-4)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
It also seems to shorten shelf life. Whether it is the drier air inside the
fridge I am not sure, but unwashed eggs left out last longer. Always _far_
longer than the insanely short printed date which I think is 2 or 3 weeks. A
good few months is nearer the mark.

~~~
Doubl
You're braver than me I'm very squeamish about certain foods and would never
trust them beyond their _use by_ dates, meat, milk, butter and eggs being the
main ones

~~~
ses1984
I thought milk and butter are highly unlikely to cause any harm or distress
that you wouldn't notice from spoiled taste.

Meat as well but you have to be accustomed to how raw meat is supposed to
smell which may be more pungent than you think.

Trust your nose. The date isn't a guarantee. I have had food within the expiry
date that seemed off, I ate anyway, and it made me sick.

~~~
cannonedhamster
Meat in the US is highly processed. It generally receives colorants, shaping,
or processing depending upon the meat and where you buy it from. Deli meats
for example are shaped loaves of meat for easier cutting and different
flavorings. A butcher is generally the best bet for getting actual meat and
they typically cut the meat the same day as you get it for maximum freshness.

------
noelwelsh
It might matter at the margins but it really doesn't make a difference for the
vast majority of us.

------
Jedd
Alternatively, obtain a smarter fridge.

These suggestions are all geared up for the old two door design (fridge
compartment @ 2-4C, freezer @ ~ -18C), with some non-sealed, non-plumbed
drawers that may offer some very basic humidity control within the fridge
unit.

We have a fairly average sized fridge - 574 litres - but it has five separate
compartments (fridge, ice, soft freeze, proper freeze, and vegetable/fresh),
with sub-compartments in the fridge for cheese, eggs, and cold cuts.

Still not using all the features yet, but the fresh fruit & veg stay usable
much longer. Better flexibility around long vs short term meat storage, rapid
directed cooling, smarter sensors inside, render irrelevant any advice
predicated on 'doors and top of the fridge are warmer' orthodoxy.

------
merlincorey
The book "The Food Lab" by J. Kenji Lopez from Serious Eats has a section
devoted to organization of refrigerators and freezers.

------
Causality1
This is not accurate for all fridges. For example, mine vents cold air from
the freezer through a door on the upper level, so my upper level is both the
coldest and the widest temperature range.

~~~
Alupis
Yes, but the cold will sink to the bottom. The bottom will have the most
consistent cold temperature and won't supper fluctuations like the area by the
vent will.

------
dsalzman
Anecdotal - I switched to a much smaller refrigerator and it's lead to me
wasting way less food.

A lot of Americans live alone or with a single partner, but own a 4 person
family sized fridge.

------
IshKebab
> most butter companies say to keep butter refrigerated. And if we buy
> refrigerated, shouldn't we store refrigerated?

Sure if you don't want to ever be able to spread it...

------
louiz
Why would I listen to someone that puts vegetables in the fridge…?

~~~
bashallah
You must not live in a warm climate.

~~~
Alupis
Even in the winter, I put my vegetables and most fruits in the fridge too
(bananas being my usual exception, since they're so underripe when I buy
them). They just last longer that way...

I also put most of my bread in the fridge for the same reason.

~~~
pkroll
As many people are probably typing this at the same time: bread goes stale
faster in the fridge. If you need to preserve bread for a while, freezing is
the way to go.

~~~
toxik
What? That can’t be right. I’m aware most people put bread in the pantry or
whatever, but why would the fridge make it go stale?

~~~
pilsetnieks
Because air is much dryer inside a fridge.

I still put my bread in a fridge (unless it's something that's really intended
to be consumed soon) because I prefer stale to mold.

~~~
likpok
Drying is only part of staling. You can seal bread airtight and it will still
go stale faster in the fridge.

